# Saw Jigsaw Killer John Kramer Billy Costume Life-sized



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh yes...there will be blood.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Saw voice recorder exact model used in the film.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kiNfzosEHI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

First look at the mask. This is TINY so did not fit on the mannequin head at first as the eyes are plastic inside, so I had to dremmel them down more and mask is still tight on the head, which is also sanded down to begin with. But wanted to make it work. I thought the eyes were latex which would have helped. But this is more for a display stand. I got it to work though. Mask by The Devil's Latex. More to come.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

With Pig mask.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ49yrC_GBA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Trick or Treat Studios﻿ Billy mask outdoor night pics, PERFECT lighting always love doing them at night with the street light only.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Pretty cool to see my work all around the world getting signed by the actors and producers in the film! Here is Danny Glover signing my custom made gauntlet the first one I did two years ago. I just happened to see someone selling this on eBay and knew it was mine immediately. Pretty awesome!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Ready to play some games. Exact replicas of the voice recorder and first cellphone used in Saw.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rq1mXu-U2A


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Billy on vintage tricycle, Billy now for sale on eBay.


----------

